
How to run Mac OS Catalina on unsupported hardware - beervirus
http://dosdude1.com/catalina/
======
alunchbox
Since my 2008 mac is no longer supported for OS updates, I switched over to
Linux on it and it's beautiful for development as a spare pc. Works even
faster then before tbh.

------
ngcc_hk
Should say mac. Otherwise sound like hacintosh

~~~
vmception
My first thought was "are we doing hackintosh's again?"

~~~
bzb5
Did we ever stop?

~~~
vmception
I stopped after the introduction convinced me to prioritize buying a Macbook

------
ysleepy
Their work is awesome. I run Mojave on my old 2009 Macbook Pro with this and
it runs very well.

